# Re: [EVDL] LiFeBATT.com (& PSI, BMI, and the Magical Powder)



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] LiFeBATT.com (& PSI, BMI, and the Magical Powder)*

Matt Lacey kirjoitti 11.5.2009 kello 19.39:
> Those batteries are made of PSI 10AH cells wired in series/parrallel.

PSI says that Lifebatt (and BMI) cells are indeed made by PSI, and =

all three are identical, but according to a BMI reseller that=B4s not =

the case. I had an illuminating (or not) discussion with both of them =

a few weeks ago:

BMI reseller:

BMI and Lifebatt cells are made in the same factory and use Phostech =

cathode powder... Lifebatt is a small part of the overall BMI Group. =

PSI is a different company and the cells from PSI are made in a =

different factory. PSI do not use Phostech powder. PSI cells are =

older technology and do not have the same performance. There is not =

much future for PSI since BMI/Lifebatt hired all of the smartest =

engineers from PSI so there will be no future research and =

development at PSI (unlike BMI).

PSI:
I think that (xxx) does not want to let you do business with PSI =

directly... BMI/LifeBatt purchase PSI battery cells and print a label =

on the battery cells only, the battery cells are all identical.

BMI reseller:
Well (yyy) is only telling part of the truth. Yes Lifebatt USED to =

purchase cells from PSI last year until the new BMI factory opened. =

So yes the first cells sold by BMI/Lifebatt were supplied by PSI. =

That is until August 2008 when the brand new fully automated BMI/ =

Lifebatt factory opened to make our own cells with the Phostech/Sud- =

Chemmie powder.

PSI:
All BMI battery cells are still manufactured by PSI now, they =

purchased our battery cells and pack the battery pack with the BMS =

circuit board (from ANE) and the case by Lifebatt Taiwan, Inc.

BMI reseller:
Ok I got the latest news from the factory regarding the cells. Our =

factory, BMI/Lifebatt, is still having a few cells assembled by PSI =

until our new factory is in full production in July 09. Then all the =

cells will be made in our factory only. There is a big difference =

with the cells though because we supply the PSI factory with the =

special patented Phostech powder which is used in the cells. This is =

a better powder than the LiFePO4 powder used by PSI to make their own =

cells.

---

Then I asked if I could get a few cells for comparative testing. Both =

said no problem. PSI even promised to send them for free. But when I =

tried to make the actual order the guy from PSI stopped answering my =

emails...

-Osmo



_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

